# Rochester NY



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

So whose doing what and where in out on the west side of monroe county and batavia? just curious is all...


----------



## rydzewski (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm planning on starting up in Chili and Brighton for the 2009 season.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

there's a lot going on in chili now. it's pretty cool what new stores they have popping up


----------



## aklandscape (Dec 3, 2004)

I plow around holley,brockport, clarendon area.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

aklandscape;723221 said:


> I plow around holley,brockport, clarendon area.


do you plow the k&k in holley?


----------



## low country (Jul 5, 2008)

*Rochester,NY*

I plow in the brockport area.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

low country;729978 said:


> I plow in the brockport area.


what lots do you have in brockport?


----------



## Twix (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm out on the east side. Penfield, Perinton, etc. Good to see some other guys on here from the area! I registered just b/c of this thread.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Twix;734185 said:


> I'm out on the east side. Penfield, Perinton, etc. Good to see some other guys on here from the area! I registered just b/c of this thread.


there's actually a lot of guys on here from Rochester area...i should create a group


----------



## Twix (Jan 28, 2009)

Thats a good idea. I'd throw my hat in the ring for being a sub, emergency help, etc.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

there i created one. go to my page and click on Rochester, NY social group


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

search rochester ny snowplowers if you're interested in a social group for networking purposes


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

im available as sub work as well.. i live west of rochester but only 25min drive.. trying to join the group by having a hard time figuring out how


----------



## low country (Jul 5, 2008)

*Where in brockport do u plow.....?*

Have 5 commercial and 12 residential i do in brockport. Would also be interested in joining a group if u have a site. To discuss plowing in the area....

Dan.
Low Country Property Maintenance.....

am available for emergency plowing if needed.....


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

low country;783607 said:


> Have 5 commercial and 12 residential i do in brockport. Would also be interested in joining a group if u have a site. To discuss plowing in the area....
> 
> Dan.
> Low Country Property Maintenance.....
> ...


do you do landscaping and other services too?


----------



## low country (Jul 5, 2008)

yes do some lanscaping, lawn rolling. We should put together a list of no pay customers so no one gets them......


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

low country;785034 said:


> yes do some lanscaping, lawn rolling. We should put together a list of no pay customers so no one gets them......


most of my clients pay well, really well actually. locked 85% of them up to multi-year deals now, sure makes going into winter a lot easier.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

Plow rockland and orange,


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

fireboy6413;798215 said:


> Plow rockland and orange,


counties??


----------



## TrevorsLawnCare (Dec 4, 2008)

*Central Transport Needs Snow Vendors*

Guys, I work for Central Transport and we need bids on our terminals for snow and ice management. Please visit http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83550 for a complete list of locations. I know we have a terminal in Rochester and a few more in the surrounding communities.

Thanks,

Trevor


----------

